# Battlefield 3: Hints, tips and Stratagy



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2011)

Will be updating this as I find it needs a thread of it's own so it's easy to find. I'll update this main post as and when needed. I've played the game a lot since release but there is still so much more to learn!! Updates from myself and clanmate, Mr Kav.

*Find us both on Battelog:*

http://battelog.battlefield.com/bf3/gate/

TitanSound: BeardyDrummer (Also my Xbox gamer tag)

Mr Kav: TheKavMan (Xbox gamer tag: Mr Kav)

Please use the main thread for discussion:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/battlefield-3.267208/

*URBAN75 BF3 players XBox Live gamtertags:*

BeardyDrummer (TitanSound)

SupaKidE (Kid_Eternity)

pabodie1931 (Dead Cat Bounce)

Mr Kav (MrKav)

ChrisBravoTown (mwgdrwg)

electr0plated (electroplated)

jakeNclair (tommers)

Sonadine (100% Masahiko)

Simbolini (Sim667)

*The classes:*

I haven’t included all the unlocks as I don’t fully understand the tree yet! But Battlelog is an invaluable source of information on each class, vehicle and weapon that you can get unlocks and specialisations for. Check it out, it’s well worth spending time seeing what you can get and thinking about how it could benefit you during a game. 

*Assault class:*

The Assault class now holds the power of the medic. You can heal and revive (when you have unlocked your defibs). The main weapon for the class is the assault rifle although you can also use the “all kit” weapons. These include shotguns and sub machine guns. You can also trade off the power of healing with a grenade launcher. This launcher can fire standard high explosive grenades (from the start) and smoke grenades (after you get 20 kills with the high explosive grenades.)

The Smoke grenades are invaluable on Rush maps as they provide cover to your attack. Running across open ground as infantry is almost certain death. Pop a smoke nade, and then as you are running pop another one and you have a magic blanket of protection from enemy bullets. The enemy will probably blind fire into it but you’ll have armed the m-com by then. 

Remember, you can be flexible so can switch between healer, giver of death and protector of comrades as you need to.

*Engineer:*

Vehicles beware. This class has a lot of toys to ruin your day if you’re in a jet/boat/tank/jeep/helicopter. From the unguided missile to the guided Javelin. From the portable anti air rocket to the anti vehicle mines. Luckily, they cannot have all at once. It’s trade off. But again, you can be dynamic. Don’t be afraid to change setup if that helicopter is bothering you and no one else is dealing with it. 

They also have a magic welding tool that can repair your tank to pristine showroom condition when it’s damaged. Just make sure you get into cover when repairing the tank i.e. crouching behind it out of harms way. 

*Support:*

Not to be messed with at medium to short range. With the LMG with a bipod as standard, this class will cut infantry to shreds. You can deploy your bipod when prone, or on any flat surface when crouched or standing. It does limit your field of view, but the accuracy you gain is worth it. Remember, LMG’s actually *GAIN* accuracy when fired in long bursts, contrary to other weapons which *LOSE* accuracy when fired on fully automatic. Fantastic for suppressive fire. This is the only game that rewards you for not hitting the enemy all the time. A great teamwork aspect. 

You are now also the ammo man. Incredibly important as without ammo, your teammates cannot kill the bad guys and reduce their tickets. Some of the unlocks for this class include C4 (great for booby trapping choke points and killing tanks) and the portable 60mm mortar. Great for suppression but always best used in tandem with a spotter. 

*Recon:*

The sneaky bastard. Well, he should be. This is the class who either takes your head off at long range, or blasts you with a shotgun close up. They get lots of tools to make your life harder. The spawn beacon (if placed inside you will spawn on it, if placed in an open area on bigger maps, you will parachute in), the motion sensor and the MAV (little recon drone). They also have a selection of high powered semi automatic rifles and bolt action rifles. Along with powerful scopes, a good advantage at long ranges. 

Also deadly when used with a Support guy using a mortar. Spotting from afar and allowing the mortars to clear areas around flags and m-coms. Remember though, anything over a 4x scope and you now have scope glint. This means the enemy can see you looking down that scope at them, and will do everything they can to take you out. 

But don’t be one of those guys that stays back at the base, looking for easy kills. Sometimes you can earn more points by getting close in, setting spawn beacons and hiding to be a spawn point for your team. Even if you get a good vantage point close to the action, you’re spotting and suppression is invaluable to the team. 

*A quick footnote about cover.* 

USE IT. Seriously, hug the wall as you move and don’t go running around corners. It may sound a bit silly, but think of yourself as a proper soldier. Crouch and peek round to see if it’s clear. Avoid running in the open if you can. The moment you do, you’re likely to become a bullet magnet. 

Also, remember that cover can be destroyed. Don’t hang around in one spot for too long.

*General hints and tips:*

Always learn the maps. Then you will know how that sneaky bastard who killed you managed to be so sneaky.

Always join a squad. It's better to have 3 mobile spawn points than none. Plus you can earn mega points by healing/reviving/resupplying. You also get points for following attack/defend orders.

If playing in a random squad, check what loadout the others have. If there is no medic for instance, be the medic.

If you are going to be the medic, think before you revive. Someone killed the person you are reviving. If you're not careful, they'll do the same to you. Then it will be 2 tickets lost rather than potentially just one.

As above, reviving gives you that ticket back. The team with the most tickets at the end wins. Self explanatory 

When you hear gunfire, check the minimap. Enemies will show as a red dot.

Go for the objective. That's what the game's about and it will earn you points.

When arming an m-com/capturing a flag, always have fully loaded weapons. If you had to fight your way in, draw your pistol. Better to have a full clip rather than not. Don't take the chance of reloading unless you have cover with you. The bad guy WILL show up midway through the animation. They will then maybe disarm/recapture the flag you fought for.

When in a vehicle, always find a spot that you can get away from quickly. If you start taking fire, you should know that you can back out and get repaired. It also makes sure your engineer stays alive if you give them a good spot to repair in.

Always play around with your load out. See which guns and perk combos work best for you.

Remember, you can change the fire rate on some weapons. Go semi automatic for longer range kills, burst for medium range (if available) and full auto for close.

Be flexible, if you need to change kit to deal with a problem, do it.

Always go after the biggest threat. If a tank is being a pain, take it out above everything else. If that tank stays, infantry can push up.

Remember, if someone is hiding behind something you can probably destroy it and reveal them.

When you are Squad Leader, always be sure to mark objectives for your squad. Doing so makes it easier for everyone to remain focussed as a single unit, especially if you’re unable to communicate with them directly. In addition to helping the team out, marking objectives will gain you, as leader, 20 points for each kill your squad members make in the vicinity of the objective. Proving with each point that you are indeed a glorious and worthy leader of men. 

On occasion you will come across an enemy helicopter bent on ruining your teams day – so now it’s time to select the ‘stinger’ (Engineer). It is highly likely that they will have flares activated so we need to make sure they’re deployed before you waste a rocket. So, after *fully* locking onto the chopper, keep the reticule over it and wait for maybe 5 seconds. Within that time the pilot will hopefully have assumed that you have pulled the trigger and will release the flares, once they’re deployed let the lock reactivate and fire at will! He’ll go down harder than your mum on her wedding night.

This tip especially applies to ‘Rush’ MCOM objectives: Bide your time, let the enemy pass - sometimes an easy kill will give away your position and bring fire on your squad. If you’re near an MCOM and can get there without firing a shot, go for it, set charge and dig in because once you have set it you will have plenty of chances to kill them fools during the shit storm that’s coming your way!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 2, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Always play around with your load out.



*snigger*

Seriously, great thread. Good work


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2011)

Character limit reached on first post.

Flashlights are only truly effective in dark areas and up close – in open areas they don’t do much else other than give your position away without you even realising. Generally a flashlight on handguns works well as you are much more likely to be using those in dark corridors. Also, if you have been revived and are on your back with an enemy standing over you, that extra split-second gained by burning the bastards retinas might be all you need to fire a few rounds off make your escape.

If you run out of ammo with your primary weapon during a firefight, always draw your sidearm. It's ALWAYS quicker then reloading.

*Sights:* (highlighted because important for play style)

Reflex and Holosights should be used for close quarters combat as it allows you to aim down the sight quickly. ACOG's and any magnified scopes should be used for medium to long range.

Knifing. Always knife from behind. Sneak up and grab them tags. It takes two slashes with the knife to kill from the front. You'll probably be dead before number 2.

Don't be afraid to go to the edges of the map and flank the opposition. Nothing beats the sight of seeing a squad behind cover firing in the opposite direction. Knife killing spree ahoy. If you get rumbled, try and drop a grenade. Nothing is sweeter than seeing it blow the fucker up who wasted you.

Helicopters and jets can go further out of bounds than an infantry soldier can. Remember this when bailing out/parachuting. If you get it wrong, you'll get that horrid out of bounds death clock and slowly accept you are not long for this world.

ALWAYS SPOT THE ENEMY. I really cannot stress this enough. I think it's the Q button for PC and the select/back button for consoles. You WILL get points and be helping your team. If you spot someone, and the red triangle disappears, don't worry. It just means they are not in your field of vision anymore. Others who have direct line of sight will see them. This is especially helpful with choppers/jets/tanks as your air support can then track them and hunt them down. Plus, if you get killed by someone you spotted, most likely they will be a pile of mangled flesh shortly afterwards.

C4/GRENADES/MORTARS/TANKS/JETS/HELICOPTERS/HARSH LANGUAGE do not damage to m-coms. You need to arm it yourself or use an EOD bot.

Capturing flags: better to have more than one person in the flag radius to capture it. A full squad would be ideal as the flag would change a good few seconds quicker than if you're alone.


----------



## MrKav (Nov 2, 2011)

*Laser sights:* primarily they aid you in firing from the hip - if an enemy suddenly appears round a corner and you don’t have time to aim properly down the sights the laser will improve your accuracy. Bear in mind, like the tactical light this will also give your position away if the person you are aiming at is within eyeshot. Also, like the flashlight, having the laser bouncing around their vision will confuse and further enrage their lily-livered asses.

*Bipods:*especially effective when used with LMGs from a defensive standpoint - they can be tricky to use at first because not only do you need something to place them upon i.e. a ledge, table or the floor, but you need to make sure you are perfectly still - the slightest amount of movement and they will not deploy (this is the number one cause for people being unable to use them), when perfectly stationary they come out with ease. Then, once deployed, enjoy raining down healthy portions of pain upon any chump careless enough to think they can muscle in on your flag. What’s that? They think you're some sort of pussay?! EAT LEAD BYATCH!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2011)

I was looking for images of the maps to put together a guide on those, some nice soul has already done that though. And, as a bonus, marked what vehicles spawn where!

http://www.primagames.com/games/battlefield-3/primaguides/95/maps


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 2, 2011)

Go through buildings fast...On maps like Seine Crossing, there are lots of sniping points and you can often get a few people glued to their scopes as you run through. Through a first aid box on the way out, it's very likely members of your team will come through these doorways.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2011)

Great fucking thread!


----------



## MrKav (Nov 3, 2011)

In a helicopter, don't try to fly too high as you will never be able to ascend high enough to escape a stinger. It's best to keep fairly low and if you happen to hear some idiot putting a lock-on on you: try to weave in and around buildings and obstacles to break the hold. Then you can pop up, imagine he's Mick Hucknall and pump that madda fakka full of lead!!!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 3, 2011)

MrKav said:


> In a helicopter, don't try to fly too high as you will never be able to ascend high enough to escape a stinger. It's best to keep fairly low and if you happen to hear some idiot putting a lock-on on you: try to weave in and around buildings and obstacles to break the hold. Then you can pop up, imagine he's Mick Hucknall and pump that madda fakka full of lead!!!



Also, it's good to think about a "gun run". Where you're going to come in from, and how you're going to escape. No point in loitering in one spot a la BC2 as you'll get blown out of the sky. Say you have a couple of flags in a row that are held by the enemy. Swooping in along a line will allow you to cover both flags without hanging around. And remember, always take out the biggest threat first. If your team spots a tank, make sure it's taken out post haste. You may not be capturing flags, but you're helping the guys on the ground do so. It's harder for them with a 70 ton tank hanging around.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2011)

If you're flying a jet, engaged in a lengthy dogfight with an opponent give up the chase if you get a ground to air lock on. I've been very successful at blowing birds out of the sky from the ground because they refuse to give up the chase and make it easy to track and lock them! Be flexible, and you'll live longer.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 3, 2011)

When turning in the helicopters remember that the lean of the copter will create less lift therefore you will descend as you turn, remember that before making a lean turn. You wont descend if you do an on the spot turn whilst hovering, but you are also a sitting duck.

You will also descend if you lean the copter to move forwards or backwards, bear that in mind.

Also in BF3 helicopters dont auto balance like they did in BF2, you will need to balance yourself.

The little birds are a perfect size to take team mates, and then do a quick land on top of a building to drop the off, then resume air cover. Dont under estimate little birds, they are a brilliant helicopter.

And remember, easy on the controls


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 3, 2011)

Christ. You lot are all too advanced for me. I still barely have a clue how to shoot.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Christ. You lot are all too advanced for me. I still barely have a clue how to shoot.



Play more with a good squad and you'll be great too.


----------



## MrKav (Nov 3, 2011)

Sometimes the enemy are getting all too cocky about their shins being intact - rectify this by popping a couple of claymores down (Support Class) in dark staircases/narrow alleys. You can only lay 2 down so if you attempt a third your first claymore will disappear, they're great for covering your back, even if you don't get a kill you will be alerted to their presence. What's that you say? You're sorry for getting up in my space? Apology accepted, you shinless ASS!


----------



## MrKav (Nov 3, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Play more with a good squad and you'll be great too.



Yeah if  I only had to give someone 1 tip - that would be it!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2011)

Sometimes a trap is better than firefight: lay mines on well used routes to catch enemy tanks and apc off guard and encourage them to go on foot more in the area (making it easier for your team to pick them off). A good ambush is better than a poor assault.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2011)

MrKav said:


> Yeah if I only had to give someone 1 tip - that would be it!



That an SPOT like a mofo!


----------



## MrKav (Nov 3, 2011)

Parachutes do not deploy in the same way they did in Bad Company, you actually need to be a hell of a lot higher up - even on top of a factory you would be very lucky not to take any damage when landing as the chute probably wont have fully slowed you down in time. Use the stairs, you silly billy!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2011)

MrKav said:


> Parachutes do not deploy in the same way they did in Bad Company, you actually need to be a hell of a lot higher up - even on top of a factory you would be very lucky not to take any damage when landing as the chute probably wont have fully slowed you down in time. Use the stairs, you silly billy!



In addition to this, you don't have the manoeuvrability you had before, so no batman style death from above swoops anymore, plan your para jumps and MrKav is spot on don't be lazy, use the damn stairs!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 3, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Sometimes a trap is better than firefight: lay mines on well used routes to catch enemy tanks and apc off guard and encourage them to go on foot more in the area (making it easier for your team to pick them off). A good ambush is better than a poor assault.



I don't even know how to use mines or what APCs are 

Still, I enjoying dipping my toe in the water. I see the leaderboards as a bit like the premiership. You're never going to breach the 'big 4' bit you can fight it out with the rest of the muppets for some gains.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 3, 2011)

Support troops hardly ever drop ammo on the servers that I'm on. That makes getting resupply points very easy.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 3, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I don't even know how to use mines or what APCs are
> 
> Still, I enjoying dipping my toe in the water. I see the leaderboards as a bit like the premiership. You're never going to breach the 'big 4' bit you can fight it out with the rest of the muppets for some gains.



Well I can comfort myself that out of around 4,000,000 BC2 players on the xbox, I was around the 100,000 mark


----------



## MrKav (Nov 3, 2011)

I think a huge amount of the people playing at the moment are unsure of the dynamics in Battlefield - spotting and ressuplying are so important - I think are large amount of people right now are COD converts who should hopefully get better in time... In a few weeks the battles will be furious!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 3, 2011)

MrKav said:


> I think a huge amount of the people playing at the moment are unsure of the dynamics in Battlefield - spotting and ressuplying are so important - I think are large amount of people right now are COD converts who should hopefully get better in time... In a few weeks the battles will be furious!



My problem is spotting so far is that if I have some lined up, I'm shooting at, but hopefully as I get better it will become instinctive.

Never mind COD converts, the last time I played a fps properly online was quake 2.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 3, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> My problem is spotting so far is that if I have some lined up, I'm shooting at, but hopefully as I get better it will become instinctive.



Try and do both. If you get killed trying to kill him, he is still spotted.


----------



## love detective (Nov 3, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Christ. You lot are all too advanced for me. I still barely have a clue how to shoot.



yeah me too - i just keep getting killed, can barely last two minutes and can't shoot for shit (that doesn't really make much difference though as I can never see anyone to shoot in the first place)

I've just started pottering around at the bases so I can get the hang of everything


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 3, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Try and do both. If you get killed trying to kill him, he is still spotted.



I'm still relearning the "twitch" element of this game style, although I've started holding my fire on larger maps when I know I won't get the kill and spotting.



love detective said:


> yeah me too - i just keep getting killed, can barely last two minutes and can't shoot for shit (that doesn't really make much difference though as I can never see anyone to shoot in the first place)
> 
> I've just started pottering around at the bases so I can get the hang of everything



It's been a hard few days for me...the best way I've found is to ignore rush and conquest where you wonder around lots and get killed by someone you can't see and do the smaller team DM maps, lots more action, so lots more chance to practice and get kills. Once you get some of the better sights it makes it easier.


----------



## Cloud (Nov 4, 2011)

I just need an 8 button mouse and the ms curve £10 keyboard is not good for my hands, they hurt. I'd try another Zboard but having had two already I don't rate the reliability and customer service is zilch. Nobody will own up to being the importer/distributer so your warranty is void from day one. Not sure if they even make them. Suggestions?


----------



## MrKav (Nov 4, 2011)

Okay troops - The weekend is upon us - Let's ass some kick!!


----------



## grit (Nov 4, 2011)

Can someone please explain to me how playing conquest on metro is any way fair to the americans? Anytime I've played it its just a shooting gallery if you are russian defending the top of the escaltors, while its great for harvesting points its so unbalanced its irritating.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 4, 2011)

RPG Spam


----------



## elbows (Nov 4, 2011)

grit said:


> Can someone please explain to me how playing conquest on metro is any way fair to the americans? Anytime I've played it its just a shooting gallery if you are russian defending the top of the escaltors, while its great for harvesting points its so unbalanced its irritating.



Yeah, that map doesn't really work.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 4, 2011)

I am so shit at this!!!


----------



## elbows (Nov 4, 2011)

The thing is I really don't mind being shit, except it makes me feel guilty that I'mm letting the team down.


----------



## Utopia (Nov 4, 2011)

My top tip - Camp, then camp, happy camp and of course camp some more!....winds them right up!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 7, 2011)

grit said:


> Can someone please explain to me how playing conquest on metro is any way fair to the americans? Anytime I've played it its just a shooting gallery if you are russian defending the top of the escaltors, while its great for harvesting points its so unbalanced its irritating.



Trust me, when you manage to get that middle flag back, it's a great feeling. Otherwise, rush it as soon as the match starts. It really is team dependent. If bad team, killing fields. If good team, progress.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 7, 2011)

Utopia said:


> My top tip - Camp, then camp, happy camp and of course camp some more!....winds them right up!



What's the difference between camping and finding a good spot and sticking to it?


----------



## grit (Nov 7, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Trust me, when you manage to get that middle flag back, it's a great feeling. Otherwise, rush it as soon as the match starts. It really is team dependent. If bad team, killing fields. If good team, progress.



Yeah its just incredibly imbalanced compared to the other maps, playing on the average public server is a waste of time..


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 7, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> What's the difference between camping and finding a good spot and sticking to it?



Nothing. A good defensive spot is a good defensive spot. Just expect some steel in the neck at some point though.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 7, 2011)

grit said:


> Yeah its just incredibly imbalanced compared to the other maps, playing on the average public server is a waste of time..



Totally. I remember the first time I played it I was all "wtf is this?!?!?!". But with a good squad, you can breakthrough and it's a bloody sweet feeling when you do.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 7, 2011)

Dropping the Claymore in the dark side tunnels (Last pair of Mcoms) on Damavand Peak rush is always good for a few easy kills.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 7, 2011)

grit said:


> Can someone please explain to me how playing conquest on metro is any way fair to the americans? Anytime I've played it its just a shooting gallery if you are russian defending the top of the escaltors, while its great for harvesting points its so unbalanced its irritating.



rpgfest a gogo


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 7, 2011)

Also, smoke grenades help a lot on Metro conquest.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 7, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Trust me, when you manage to get that middle flag back, it's a great feeling. Otherwise, rush it as soon as the match starts. It really is team dependent. If bad team, killing fields. If good team, progress.



And don't bunch up in any of the corners or corridors lest ye want to be blown to hell by my rocket killing spree!


----------



## MrKav (Nov 8, 2011)

In regards to Metro the entire team should be going for B immediately, only needs one person to take C!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2011)

It still amazes me how many people always go for the nearest flag rather than try to secure a choke point!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 10, 2011)

Nah its all about the rpg fest on bazaar


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 10, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It still amazes me how many people always go for the nearest flag rather than try to secure a choke point!



CoD players


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 10, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It still amazes me how many people always go for the nearest flag rather than try to secure a choke point!



Don't forget that most players are only casual and wouldn't know a map well enough to know a choke point.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 10, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Don't forget that most players are only casual and wouldn't know a map well enough to know a choke point.



Yeah but everyone knows the alphabet...doesn't take a genius to work out where the choke points are most times...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 10, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> CoD players



Heh innit.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 18, 2011)

Top tip for today.

Don't fly a helicopter full of people when you're drunk. It *will* go upside down and you *will* all die in a horrible fireball


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 18, 2011)

I think they should do a map with unlimited aircraft so us noobs can practice without pissing other people off.

Also has anyone got many kills with claymores? I was sure I had as I laid them in stairways then got a kill when I was miles off, but the stats don't seem to report that I have.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 18, 2011)

I've gotten a few. Great for defending an M-COM on rush. Also, lay one before you arm it if you can. And stairwells if you have taken up a cover position in a building.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 18, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I think they should do a map with unlimited aircraft so us noobs can practice without pissing other people off.
> 
> Also has anyone got many kills with claymores? I was sure I had as I laid them in stairways then got a kill when I was miles off, but the stats don't seem to report that I have.



Yeah they had that for 1943 on the Xbox...


----------



## Pingu (Nov 18, 2011)

64 man big ticket servers are ace for ribbon grabbing. got 28 just before on a 1000 ticket conqest server. my chopper fying is now pretty good but have yet to master hovering properly


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 18, 2011)

Gonna be a quiet night of Battlefield 3 for me. Hope to see some of you for a game or two...send me game/party invites if you see me about.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 18, 2011)

Pingu said:


> 64 man big ticket servers are ace for ribbon grabbing. got 28 just before on a 1000 ticket conqest server. my chopper fying is now pretty good but have yet to master hovering properly



Piece a piss. Just use the HUD as a guide.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 18, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I've gotten a few. Great for defending an M-COM on rush. Also, lay one before you arm it if you can. And stairwells if you have taken up a cover position in a building.



You have to arm them? 

I really wish the game came with a detailed faq - sure I'm picking it all up, but would be nice to have a read as sometimes there are things you just miss.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 18, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> You have to arm them?
> 
> I really wish the game came with a detailed faq - sure I'm picking it all up, but would be nice to have a read as sometimes there are things you just miss.



Sorry, before you arm the M-COM when attacking. Place one down and then any fool who tried to disarm will be blown up


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 18, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Gonna be a quiet night of Battlefield 3 for me. Hope to see some of you for a game or two...send me game/party invites if you see me about.



If I can drag myself away from Halo I should be on around 9.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 18, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Sorry, before you arm the M-COM when attacking. Place one down and then any fool who tried to disarm will be blown up



I'm with you...ta!


----------



## Pingu (Nov 18, 2011)

lol o lol o lol... seinne bridge...tank.. canister shell... carnage


----------



## Pingu (Nov 18, 2011)

my ign btw is -1PARA-Rykat iff anyone on a pc wants to add me


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 14, 2011)

New maps!

These can be played on all existing game modes and the new mode, Conquest assault. This new game type means that the enemy holds all flags at the start of the match. It's your job to take them all and watch the enemies tickets bleed rapidly.

Strike at Karkand - Still the madness from BF2 if played on Conquest Assault. Some great infantry battles and having the advantage of knowing it inside out, flanking the poor fools we were playing against and destroying them every time.

 Wake Island - Better if you're in a chopper or plane. But good for sneaky, sneaky sneaking along the outside edge beaches to cap the flags.

 Sharqi Peninsula - Still the BF2 problem with the Russian chopper being able to camp the shit out of the TV station and therefore blow you up every time you try and take off. Still though, some intense infantry battles.

 Gulf of Oman - One of my faves so far. Not surprising seeing as I played it for 16 hours straight when it was released as the demo map for BF2. Good mix of infantry, air and vehicles.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 14, 2011)

Vehicle guides and tactics.

Battlefield 3 has an amazing variation of ways how to kill people. Guns, grenades, sharp knives, building destruction, rocket launchers, mortars, claymore mines and land mines. Some of the best though, are the vehicles.

70 ton main battle tanks that can fire SABOT amour piercing rounds, guided shells and shells that spit out thousands of metal balls. Think a shotgun attached to a tank. Ouch. Infantry Fighting Vehicles that have chain cannons, machine guns and anti tank rockets. Jet aircraft that can be used for air to air combat and ground assault. Buggys and jeeps that can transport you over the battlefield and rain death with a .50 cal machine gun.

My personal favourite though, the attack choppers. Literal angels of death that can peek up from behind a range of hills, rain down 30mm cannon fire and unguided rockets as standard and get the hell out of there. Spend some time in them and you will get the some of the following toys to play with.

Air to Air missiles
Guided air to ground missiles
TV guided missile

You also get a range of defensive perks to help you keep it in the air. These apply to both the pilot and gunner. One of my favourite setups is the fire extinguisher and flares. This can pull you back from being disabled and flying like a drunk, to enough health to allow you to get out of there and repair. The gunner has the flares so they can hopefully stop the damage being done. But if not, you know you have a fighting chance of escaping and repairing.

The most important part of piloting the chopper is knowing which targets to go after, keep moving and always make the opposing teams chopper your priority if it’s airborne. 9 times out of 10, it’s been the opposing chopper that has brought me down.

So, the first point, knowing which targets to go after. Say you have a gunner you’re able to talk to. You have your unguided rockets and air to air missiles. They have the 30mm cannon and the guided missile. Your best bet is to let them lock on with the guided missile, fire it and then start an attack run with your unguided missiles. By the time the guided missile reaches, you’ve probably done enough damage for the vehicle to be destroyed. The gunner can also use their cannon as the guided missile is “fire and forget” once it’s locked on and fired, it’s going to hit its target. Remember, getting the kill is not the most important thing. You can get a TON of points for the vehicle damage and kill assists.

The second point, keep moving. Don’t hover in this game, You will not be long for this world if you do. If you don’t get taken out by and RPG some chancer in a tank will probably have a pop at you. Plus if you are static, and you get locked onto, you have to build up momentum. If you are constantly on the move, you’re probably going to be able to escape a hell of a lot easier. It helps if you have a gunner with flares. They can pop them whilst you try and lose the lock.

Losing the lock can be achieved by getting out of range, the person locking onto you being killed or using the environment of the map. If you’re close to a set of buildings or a hillside, you can fly behind them to shield yourself. Remember, you cannot tell which direction you’re being locked onto so try and find the most remote part of the map to hide. Nothing worse than flying behind a building to find the guy with the Stinger is standing on the roof.

Another good point is, keep it low and fast. Sweep in for attack runs over a set of flags rather than hovering around one. Keep your eye on the mini map for any vehicles that have been spotted. Let your gunner worry about the infantry. This will also help you defend against jets as they will be wary to follow you into a built up area. If you’re up high, you’re easy meat for them.

The third point, Air to Air is tough with choppers. You need communication with the gunner. Try and get above them, at long range go for a lock on but close in, defo use your unguided rockets. Also, when you do have a lock and they have not fired their flares, only fire one air to air missile. This will make them fire the flares and you can try and get closer (reduces missile flight time) and take them out. This also helps as by the time you have re-acquired lock on, you should have both missiles available to you. Instant kill. And remember, the gunner’s cannon is very powerful. Try and keep the chopper from moving around excessively as this will hinder them in hitting the target. Take only the action you need to avoid getting hit.

Tanks

Tanks are incredibly valuable in this game. They can roll over terrain, blow holes in walls and buildings and run over hapless fools trying to plant C4 on you.

The primary role for them though is support. Taking down tanks and other armoured vehicles. They are also valuable for suppression and area denial, especially attacking during a Rush match. They have a number of perks that can be useful including coaxial machine guns, smoke for disengaging a lock on, proximity scan, reactive armour and thermal sighting. They also have a secondary seat for a gunner to use the mounted .50 cal and a third seat for a “commander” of sorts.

However, with such great power, you know that every guy with a rocket launcher, C4, helicopter or ground attack jet is going to be gunning for you. The most common mistake I see is tank rushing into an objective. If they’re lucky, they’ll get a couple of kills before either being C4’ed or becoming a rocket magnet. That’s even if they get near the objective. Chances are they would have been disabled or blown up by anti-vehicle mines.

The most effective way to use a tank is to be aware of your surroundings, know that you can reverse and not get hung up on a building or concrete column. Also, have a gunner with you covering your rear. If you’re looking forward, you won’t see the guy running up behind you with 3 packs of C4 to ruin your day. Also, don’t park up close to buildings or walls. Chances are someone will drop C4 on you without being seen. This is where the proximity scan perk comes in. It allows you to see movement around the tank. Great for built up areas such as Karkand or Sharqi Peninsula.

Be aware that they also have a speed “boost” as standard. This is controlled by the driver and is unlimited. Handling does suffer though so don’t try taking any corners at high speed.


----------



## Cloud (Dec 23, 2011)

Buy one of these...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 24, 2011)

I have wondered about those before Cloud, are they any good?


----------



## Cloud (Dec 25, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I have wondered about those before Cloud, are they any good?



Yes it's alot easier on the hands. I was having pains from the MS curve keyboard playing BF3 plus I have space issues if i use my mousemat and this fits nice on the shelf with the mat and MS X5 mouse.

I think it would best suit a game like WoW with the macro options it offers but it's dead comfy for FPS use. I don't think it would give any advantage, it's just alot more comfy and easier to press the keys than a standard keyboard.


----------



## swampy (Dec 27, 2011)

So allegedly I've unlocked a red dot sight for one of my rifles. Is there a trick to using this, I thought it would just start to work. Do I need to press some kind of button?

Using the PC version.

Having fun playing it. Struggling with the learning curve, even on maps that are the same as were on BF2, I still have no idea where I am or what to do. Best bit so far when that huge aerial fell down


----------



## swampy (Dec 27, 2011)

I worked it out!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 27, 2011)

Cloud said:


> Yes it's alot easier on the hands. I was having pains from the MS curve keyboard playing BF3 plus I have space issues if i use my mousemat and this fits nice on the shelf with the mat and MS X5 mouse.
> 
> I think it would best suit a game like WoW with the macro options it offers but it's dead comfy for FPS use. I don't think it would give any advantage, it's just alot more comfy and easier to press the keys than a standard keyboard.



Cheers for that. I've looked at them before, but don't play games like Wow, so it would just be about ergonomics for FPS games. I'd love to be able to design something like that from scratch, slightly curved, four large wasd keys, thumb buttons around the base and the rest laid out for easy, but distinct movement to that position. Still I'm just being picky, that looks like a great toy.


----------



## Cloud (Dec 28, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Cheers for that. I've looked at them before, but don't play games like Wow, so it would just be about ergonomics for FPS games. I'd love to be able to design something like that from scratch, slightly curved, four large wasd keys, thumb buttons around the base and the rest laid out for easy, but distinct movement to that position. Still I'm just being picky, that looks like a great toy.



Have you checked out the Zboard? Have a search for it. I used one for ages playing CS but they break easily, I think I went through 3 before sacking them and the customer support is non existent. If you do buy one make sure the seller handles the warranty as the importers don't want to know. They do a little hand pad like the g13 which is just like you mention.

There may be a little advantage rather than just ergonomics in fps as the keys respond fast. Tbh though I only have the basics on the keys, I could do lots more with it like have all the voice chat and so plus typed macros. That's the only flaw, you have to have room for a full sized keyboard in order to type. I only really got it because I cant fit a full sized keyboard and have mouse room on the pull out desk shelf so it was really to make more room. No actually thats bollocks, It was because it lights up in unlimited colours


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 4, 2012)

Handy hint:

 If you're getting locked onto on Gulf of Oman and have no idea where from, check the construction site and cranes. Some sneaky sniper was up there with a spawn beacon and SOFLAM.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 4, 2012)

Hide at your flags for a turkey shoot.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 4, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Hide at your flags for a turkey shoot.



Spam popular camping points with an RPG when you approach a base.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 4, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Spam popular camping points with an RPG when you approach a base.



why does it take half an hour to get into a game on pc?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 4, 2012)

No idea. Never takes more then a few mins for me, although I think if I hadn't solved the disconnects issue, I'd have probably stopped playing it a long time ago. I'm surprised they don't make the information more prominent to find, considering it could affect a lot a people.

Hell the documentation all round is a bit shit.


----------



## povmcdov (Feb 14, 2012)

Just a quick one.

To unlock the QBZ-95B (second engie assignment) you need to destroy a vehicle with the repair torch. This isn't easy usually, but mortars are treated as vehicles in BF3, so find an enemy mortarman, kill him with bullets then destroy the mortar with the rep torch.

Also: Did you know that where you appear when bailing from a tank is defined by where your gun is pointing? If you are the MG gunner in a tank and are playing engie, then point the MG away from the threat and you will spawn behind the tank and will be able to use it as cover while you rep.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice didn't know that about Mortars! Does the same go for Respawn Points?


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 14, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nice didn't know that about Mortars! Does the same go for Respawn Points?


 
They're listed as "equipment" so I would guess not. No harm in trying though.


----------

